# Napa Valley Railroad Co Single Dome Tank Car Scale



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

What scale is the ART-41332 Napa Valley Railroad Co Single Dome Tank Car? 

Is it Aristo-Craft 1:29 or “Classic” series 1:24?

I thought I'd get one and "hide" it among my 1:20.3 and 1:24 rolling stock.

Here's one 

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Mark,

The *Car* you found on ebay looks exactly like the Aristo 1/29 "G" scale tank cars I have (except wheels), and the *Walthers* description, also, identifies it as G scale. 

-Ted


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Ted:

Thanks for the response. I also posted this on the LSC site and received similar verification.

I think I'll pass or perhaps buy it to make a elevated oil (or perhaps wine) tank.


----------

